# Silly turnoffs



## mapdark (Sep 19, 2010)

Everyone has this one little thing that turns them off but seems ridiculously unimportant to most people.


In my case it would be CURLY hair.

I LOVE straight hair and I like slightly wavy hair..


But curly ? god.. I dunno .. it turns me off completely and I've never understood why exactly.

But then , I do notice that curly hair tends to feminise a guy's looks a lil' bit. 

And since I just luuuuuurve feminine guys (lol no) , I think it might be coming from that.



And for you guys? what is it that seems unimportant but is a borderline deal breaker when it comes to looks?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

Black hair.

So gross, for some reason.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys
They turn me off

And yes they are silly and unimportant. Not to mention ridiculous.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 19, 2010)

Puffy or hairy nipples on a guy. blech!!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Sep 19, 2010)

As soon as they admit to liking CoD for some strange reason


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> As soon as they admit to liking CoD for some strange reason


 there is nothing wrong with cod
i think it tasty myself...


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Acne...

I hate it


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2010)

Tape, or rope.

Figger it out.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Personality, for me. I can't freaking stand if someone is an immature douchebag.

Physically, they just have to look good overall. Nothing in particular turns me off physically.

EDIT: I just remembered, I don't like flamers 

EDIT2: Or anyone who is overly masculine or feminine.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 19, 2010)

Agree with OP, don't like curly hair on anything. Grossness.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 19, 2010)

mapdark said:


> Everyone has this one little thing that turns them off but seems ridiculously unimportant to most people.
> 
> 
> In my case it would be CURLY hair.
> ...


 
Yeah I don't know why but it seems like there's a ton of flaming gay guys who have curly blond hair. It has to be genetic or something.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

guys with short hair and smokers


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2010)

Not a huge fan of curly-on-top but I wouldn't call it a turn-off.

I don't know of any "strange" things that turn me off, really.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Fatchicks and flatchicks.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

Deviants.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 19, 2010)

People infected with retardation...
You know, those that PM you saying "hi ho r u?" (Extra points for lack of grammar / spelling, and Txt-speech)


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Acne...
> 
> I hate it


 
{THIS}

Not hating you because you're going through puberty still... Hating on you because you can't wash your face or get some acne cream...

But relatedly. I have a strong dislike for anorexically skinny guys and girls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Deviants.


 What about nymphomaniacs?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2010)

I was trying to edit that post with real content, but now it just submitted into nowhere.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> {THIS}
> 
> Not hating you because you're going through puberty still... Hating on you because you can't wash your face or get some acne cream...
> 
> But relatedly. I have a strong dislike for anorexically skinny guys and girls.


 just because someone has acne doesn't mean they don't wash their face -_-


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Strange? Er, I guess people with annoying voices. Your body could be perfect, but if your voice is annoying or loud, I'll hate them.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> just because someone has acne doesn't mean they don't wash their face -_-


 
Yeah, I used to have horrible acne a few years ago. NOTHING got rid of it until I got Accutane, which virtually got rid of it completely.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

guys who wear their pants so low i can see their pink boxers (it seems like most guys who do this have that color of boxers)

and people with really bad acne...i mean..can't they see it?!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

I feel bad for having acne now :<


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> guys who wear their pants so low i can see their pink boxers (it seems like most guys who do this have that color of boxers)


 
My pants always ride low... but for some reason my belt wont hold up the back of my pants so my boxers always show ><


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

Dumb chicks and thunder thighs


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yeah, I used to have horrible acne a few years ago. NOTHING got rid of it until I got Accutane, which virtually got rid of it completely.


 
I'm seeing commercials that say Accutane cause Crohn's  disease...


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Dumb chicks


 
This

I have now come to terms that I am dating one now ._. Wont be for much longer xD


----------



## Alstor (Sep 19, 2010)

Girls with WAY to much make-up on kills it for me. I have even turned down dates just because the girl that liked me had raccoon eyes.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> just because someone has acne doesn't mean they don't wash their face -_-


 
This.

I wash my face everyday, and after I shave, and shit won't go away, not to mention it pops up in places I can't wash sometimes.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 19, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Dumb chicks


 
This. 

I hate girls that shout a lot and laught at everything.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> My pants always ride low... but for some reason my belt wont hold up the back of my pants so my boxers always show ><



hmm..depends on how bad it is. i've seen guys with their back pant pockets to their knees.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> and laught at everything.


 
This is honestly something some girls just can't control, man. My mom and I both giggle at _everything_. We're just easily amused is all. I even laugh when I'm hurt. Just a response, not a bad thing.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm seeing commercials that say Accutane cause Crohn's  disease...


 
Accutane has been around for 50+ years. There have been all kinds of shit going on against it, like it causes depression and suicide, eating disorders, heart disease, etc...

All I know is that I'm completely fine, and nothing really happened besides completely wiping me of any acne I had (it was pretty severe, too).


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> hmm..depends on how bad it is. i've seen guys with their back pant pockets to their knees.


 
Thats bad

In jail it means you like it in the butt... so apparently all gangsters take it in the pooper

And also mine isnt bad... you can just tell what color undies I decide to wear daily ><



DrumFur said:


> like it causes depression and suicide, eating disorders, heart disease, etc...



What. The. Absolute. Christ

So you dab on some medicine, and it makes you wanna kill yourself... the fuck?


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm i should start with hair, curly hair kills it for me, that and light red hair 
next the face, Acne, to much make-up, "beauty marks" and facial deformities also horrible teeth and unclean teeth 
Body Over or under weight and cleanliness


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Thats bad
> 
> In jail it means you like it in the butt... so apparently all gangsters take it in the pooper
> 
> ...


I just use hand sanitizer. That's the only thing that will work. At least I don't have to fucking buy $100 product or something. Though it doesn't help during the time of the month.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Turnoffs as in, what turns you off from a person? A piece of artwork? etc etc?

I will take it as a general "what do I dislike" question. 

I hate what I perceive as rudeness. Rudeness aggravates me a lot. Pride too. 
People keeping wild animals, especially wolves as pets, really really really puts me off. 

edit: Wait, I realized that these are not silly turnoffs. they are completely normal.

People who go all OMG I HAVE OCD OR ASBURGERS OR DEPRESSION , those who basically like to label every personality trait they have as a disorder, big turnoff.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> What. The. Absolute. Christ
> 
> So you dab on some medicine, and it makes you wanna kill yourself... the fuck?



It's a pill form, but yeah. Most of it is BS. It took fucking forever to get permission to take it. I'm so glad I did. Screw every other acne medicine that doesn't work.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> People keeping wild animals, especially wolves as pets, really really really aggravates me.


 
Fuuuccckk man, there's this guy on FA that owns a _red fox_ and he's like, "Oh, it's completely tame!" I want to punch him.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I just use hand sanitizer. That's the only thing that will work. At least I don't have to fucking buy $100 product or something. Though it doesn't help during the time of the month.


 
Hand sanitizer? I never tried that
I just use this stuff that I guess is comparable to pro-active... But ive been using it for nearly a year now and have had a clear face since


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 19, 2010)

I have no idea what my turn ons are, or my turn offs. :<


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 19, 2010)

Few things turn me off more than anal sex.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

> Fuuuccckk man, there's this guy on FA that owns a red fox and he's like, "Oh, it's completely tame!" I want to punch him.



Great. Oh great. More advertising to support the wild animal pet trade. All this is basically selfishness, and use of animals as status symbols. It also annoys me how some people are all:

" I HAVE A WULF OR FOX SPIRIT SO THEY UNDERSTAND ME AND I UNDERSTAND THEM, THEY ARE NOT PETS THEY ARE COMPANIONS!"

Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> Great. Oh great. More advertising to support the wild animal pet trade. All this is basically selfishness, and use of animals as status symbols. It also annoys me how some people are all:
> 
> " I HAVE A WULF OR FOX SPIRIT SO THEY UNDERSTAND ME AND I UNDERSTAND THEM, THEY ARE NOT PETS THEY ARE COMPANIONS!"
> 
> Absolute bullshit.


 I have yet to see an argument for having an exotic pet other than it boiling down to "BUT THEY'RE AWESOME AND I LUVS THEM".

I think you'll fit in here perfectly (just avoid the den).

Edit: Wow you joined a while ago, nvm.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh! Bad Grammar if you're a white American over 12. 

And bad breath... And no you can't be like some people just have bad breath. There is no excuse EVER not to have gum/mints on hand or to brush your teeth.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Not a big fan or curly hair either, but can tolerate it.

Those who are way overly obese people. 
People who eat so fast seems like they don't even chew.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2010)

I had braces for four years and my teeth are still crooked.  My acne refuses to go away, too.  I'm also a motherfucking hambeast.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I had braces for four years and my teeth are still crooked.  My acne refuses to go away, too.  I'm also a motherfucking hambeast.


 
But I love you anyways :3


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have yet to see an argument for having an exotic pet other than it boiling down to "BUT THEY'RE AWESOME AND I LUVS THEM".
> 
> I think you'll fit in here perfectly (just avoid the den).
> 
> Edit: Wow you joined a while ago, nvm.


 
It is actually the otherkin/therian community that tend to have the " I can magically make them like me" argument I believe. Not surprising, really. 

ot: And , the time I joined here was when I wanted to make a single reply somewhere. I forgot what it was for though . Back then I was not familiar with furries :/ Its really only this year ive been drawn a bit deeper, and only now I have decided to see what the forums are like.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> It is actually the otherkin/therian community that tend to have the " I can magically make them like me" argument I believe. Not surprising, really.
> 
> ot: And , the time I joined here was when I wanted to make a single reply somewhere. I forgot what it was for though . Back then I was not familiar with furries :/ Its really only this year ive been drawn a bit deeper, and only now I have decided to see what the forums are like.



Oh hey, you were on therian communities too? Which ones? 

I actually posted on therian communities first, found them to be really annoying, and moved to this forum :3


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> But I love you anyways :3


 
yey c:


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Dumb chicks


 Oh god this, if a woman is as dumb as a brick wall I don't care how hot they are I will not date them.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Thats bad
> 
> In jail it means you like it in the butt... so apparently all gangsters take it in the pooper
> 
> ...



then thats fine


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I had braces for four years and my teeth are still crooked.  My acne refuses to go away, too.  I'm also a motherfucking hambeast.


 
Don't feel bad, I doubt most of the people posting ITT are desirable enough to get their straight haired, clear skinned, perfectly toned and intelligent dream child with sparkling white teeth and an impeccable fashion sense.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Don't feel bad, I doubt most of the people posting ITT are desirable enough to get their straight haired, clear skinned, *perfectly toned* and intelligent dream child with sparkling white teeth and an *impeccable fashion sense*.


 
Fuck these two especially.
God dammit.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Don't feel bad, I doubt most of the people posting ITT are desirable enough to get their straight haired, clear skinned, perfectly toned and intelligent dream child with sparkling white teeth and an impeccable fashion sense.


 I got my long-haired hippy, so I'm good.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I got my long-haired hippy, so I'm good.


 
If he's a hippie your standards weren't too high at all honestly.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> If he's a hippie your standards weren't too high at all honestly.


 
Some hippies arent that bad

I know some pretty hot ones too


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 19, 2010)

mirrors are a huge turnoff :v

also I colonvee at people in this thread going "people who have acne/bad skin/breath/teeth/whatever because they can" since some people actually do all they should in body care and still get fucked up by diseases (fluoride in the water, anyone? That gives you bad teeth.)
and at the same time 90% of these people are actually douches with no sense of hygiene and personal


edit: personal, wtf


ALSO SHENZI YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL PUT THAT TOP HAT AND THAT SUIT BACK ON


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> ALSO SHENZI YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL PUT THAT TOP HAT AND THAT SUIT BACK ON


 Dude I wish, that was a freakin rad outfit.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god this, if a woman is as dumb as a brick wall I don't care how hot they are I will not date them.


 
dude, I have been known to stop mid-_sentence_ in a conversation w/ a stupid chick if i find out said chick is stupid


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> If he's a hippie your standards weren't too high at all honestly.


 If a guy isn't a dick and treats me like a human being and has decent hygiene I couldn't give a fuck really.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If a guy isn't a dick and treats me like a human being and has decent hygiene I couldn't give a fuck really.


 
That


----------



## StealthBeast (Sep 19, 2010)

Suggestive dancing in most forms, even from an attractive individual, turns me off.

It's just not hot to me. lol.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If a guy isn't a dick and treats me like a human being and has decent hygiene I couldn't give a fuck really.



That was mostly my point.

Personal hygiene and a likable personality aren't unreasonable standards.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 19, 2010)

Super religious people, conservatives, and flaming gay people are all huge turn offs. I don't even want to have conversations with them.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> flaming gay people are all huge turn offs.


 
I add that to my list of turn offs... forgot about that on


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If a guy isn't a dick and treats me like a human being and has decent hygiene I couldn't give a fuck really.


 This seriously. 

I don't think it's really a silly turnoff, but I don't like really outgoing people. Not to the point of introverted, but I don't like the type of people who like to party all the time or go out with friends every night.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 19, 2010)

when a chick has..

sideburns
too much forehead showing
would rather play with her cat than you
bad acne, (i can deal with alittle acne..)
manly jaw'z
big forehead

fat girls
fat girls who think they are not
fat girls who act like total bitches cause they think their hot
fat girls who wear pants that say shit like "juicy" or "diva" 

hmm...

manly voices..

girls who are taller than me? o.o

you know, shit like that. >_>


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 19, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I add that to my list of turn offs... forgot about that on


 
what the fuck
you flaming gay or what


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> guys who wear their pants so low i can see their pink boxers (it seems like most guys who do this have that color of boxers)



I have a very hard time not just going up and yanking their pants down if they wear them that low.  I mean...they're just ASKING for it, you know? >


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god this, if a woman is as dumb as a brick wall I don't care how hot they are I will not date them.



Hear hear.  Either gender...if the lights are on but nobody's home, then I don't care how attractive he or she is, that's an absolute turn off for me.

I also don't like guys with huge muscles.  I mean...HUGE-injects-himself-with-horse-steroids muscles.  Guys with carpet for chest hair is also a turn off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> straight haired


 "L'oreal because I'm worth it" :V


Doomsquirrel said:


> dude, I have been known to stop mid-_sentence_ in a conversation w/ a stupid chick if i find out said chick is stupid


 For me it depends on what type of stupid, stupid stupid I hate, stupid cute meh, stupid angry fuck that, stupid high maintenance fuck that, stupid easy I'd fuck that.


CAThulu said:


> I also don't like guys with huge muscles.  I mean...HUGE-injects-himself-with-horse-steroids muscles.  Guys with carpet for chest hair is also a turn off.


 Is it wrong that I like women that work out aka abs?


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I also don't like guys with huge muscles.  I mean...HUGE-injects-himself-with-horse-steroids muscles.  Guys with carpet for chest hair is also a turn off.


Sooo..gorillas?


----------



## Riley (Sep 19, 2010)

Large/giant breasts.  There is a point where they stop looking like boobs and start looking like cancerous chest tumors, especially on otherwise skinny women.

Plus the basic stuff like acting full of themselves and whatnot.  And for some reason I hate southern (American) accents.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> That was mostly my point.
> 
> Personal hygiene and a likable personality aren't unreasonable standards.


 I have a few things that turn me off but a lot of the time it won't prevent me from being with the person.


greg-the-fox said:


> *Super religious people, conservatives*, and flaming gay people are all huge turn offs. I don't even want to have conversations with them.


except with these


Riley said:


> And for some reason I hate  southern (American) accents.


 and this. I hate it with a passion



Willow said:


> This seriously.
> 
> I don't think it's really a silly turnoff, but I don't like really outgoing people. Not to the point of introverted, but I don't like the type of people who like to party all the time or go out with friends every night.


I am pretty introverted but I do enjoy getting out every once in a while...but I wasn't like that before. Maybe it's because I was in school at the time and had no friends.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2010)

Chest/back hair is a major turn off for me. It's silly because there's no real reason for that. It's not like that hair is majorly different than any other hair on the body. It just doesn't look nice to me.


----------



## The DK (Sep 19, 2010)

assholes and brats really, just the overall attitude of em


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2010)

So many people are missing the fact that this is "silly turnoffs" and not "anything you find undesirable in a person".

Stupidity, poor hygiene, and douchebaggery are not silly turnoffs: they're perfectly logical reasons for not liking someone.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So many people are missing the fact that this is "silly turnoffs" and not "anything you find undesirable in a person".
> 
> Stupidity, poor hygiene, and douchebaggery are not silly turnoffs: they're perfectly logical reasons for not liking someone.


 
I am turned off by people who pretend to be brown cats on the internet :1
ilu


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Chest/back hair is a major turn off for me. It's silly because there's no real reason for that. It's not like that hair is majorly different than any other hair on the body. It just doesn't look nice to me.


 
I wouldn't consider that silly. Besides, don't you furries like that kind of stuff?


----------



## Querk (Sep 20, 2010)

Glasses on submissive men. Yet it's a turn on for dominant men.

There are other turn offs, but that one I have no reason for.


----------



## Shico (Sep 20, 2010)

Bald or shaved heads...instant ick


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 20, 2010)

fewer than six balls


----------



## Qoph (Sep 20, 2010)

Thick torso hair or back hair.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So many people are missing the fact that this is "silly turnoffs" and not "anything you find undesirable in a person".
> 
> Stupidity, poor hygiene, and douchebaggery are not silly turnoffs: they're perfectly logical reasons for not liking someone.



This here holy fuck :[ .

Also, tans :6 . Not just talking about guido tans, although they are the worst offenders. Tans in general sick me the fuck out. People look the best when they get little to no sunlight IMO.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

Younger people. I actually like those that are older & graying.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmm turn offs eh? Well i mean im pretty accepting of most but if your dead, like your heart has stopped beating permenantly, i will not even talk to you sorry.=(


----------



## Willow (Sep 20, 2010)

Querk said:


> Glasses on submissive men. Yet it's a turn on for dominant men.


 I admit I found this hot .///.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 20, 2010)

Tramp Stamps or any other tattoo's, nail polish, and makeup to the point that I notice you are wearing makeup. Major turn offs for me imo


----------



## Enwon (Sep 20, 2010)

Complete and total lack of fashion sense- seriously, if you look like a complete nerd, I'm not attracted to you.
That attitude where one person acts superior to me- I mean really...
Fat- AGAGGGSFKGABKABFHDALKBDNKLBNALFKNBNABKLNALNAKVNKLSFVNAKLVNKLVNLKVKLASFV
A closed-minded attitude towards religion and politics- Yuck
Gingers- They're God's mistakes


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 20, 2010)

The curly hair thing gets me too. I never liked it. And I can't stand to be around flamers for to long. It's just so obnoxious, so I guess that's a turn off to.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 20, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Gingers- They're God's mistakes



Hey now, there's no need to be so harsh. You could say your not attracted to us, but "God's Mistake"... that going a little far, don't you think.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Complete and total lack of fashion sense- seriously, if you look like a complete nerd, I'm not attracted to you.
> That attitude where one person acts superior to me- I mean really...
> Fat- AGAGGGSFKGABKABFHDALKBDNKLBNALFKNBNABKLNALNAKVNKLSFVNAKLVNKLVNLKVKLASFV
> A closed-minded attitude towards religion and politics- Yuck
> Gingers- They're God's mistakes


 everything makes me lol



Riley said:


> Large/giant breasts.  There is a point where they stop looking like boobs and start looking like cancerous chest tumors, especially on otherwise skinny women.
> 
> Plus the basic stuff like acting full of themselves and whatnot.  And for some reason I hate southern (American) accents.


Fuck yes, I agree with this. And I mean seriously.
Double D's are as far as I will go.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Hey now, there's no need to be so harsh. You could say your not attracted to us, but "God's Mistake"... that going a little far, don't you think.


 
Somebody's butthurt because they don't have a soul


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am turned off by people who pretend to be brown cats on the internet :1
> ilu


Shenzi, we all know that's a lie. 

Go back to your corner. 



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I wouldn't consider that silly. Besides, don't you furries like that kind of stuff?


 Just because it's common doesn't mean it's not silly.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Same as OP, curly hair is a turn off for me. I love straight hair! Sadly, though, my hair is naturally wavy/curly. Not bad though, so i just straighten it.
Also, same as op, femboys=win.

other turn offs:
bad smell
"gangster"
people that can't hold up a decent conversation

will add more if i can think of any more
edit
actually it looks like most of them have been said already...


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2010)

Smokers and picky eaters


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Smokers and picky eaters


 
Define "picky".  I mean, refusing to eat something that smells off or had a bit of mold on it that got trimmed off, to me that's understandable.  The mold you see on top is NOT all the mold there is, and the mold-taste can really spread throughout the food and make it taste off.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Girls with WAY to much make-up on kills it for me. I have even turned down dates just because the girl that liked me had raccoon eyes.


 
This...and....a lack of confidence.  If you can't work up the courage to say "Hi" to me, or fold like a wet napkin when I say "Hi" to you , I can't be bothered to waste my time on you.   I don't care about your vanity or your body shape.....self confidence is sexy!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Define "picky".  I mean, refusing to eat something that smells off or had a bit of mold on it that got trimmed off, to me that's understandable.  The mold you see on top is NOT all the mold there is, and the mold-taste can really spread throughout the food and make it taste off.


 
I'm not talking about eating moldy food, that's gross.  Why would you think I meant that?

If someone asks "What's in this?" before trying it that's typically a bad sign.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sorry that I turn you off, Lobar.


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 20, 2010)

For me it's more based on intelligence I really despise stupid people.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Kaidanightsong said:


> For me it's more based on intelligence I really despise stupid people.


 
dats not vry nise


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

man-chins, bleh


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shenzi, we all know that's a lie.
> 
> Go back to your corner.


 It's occupied by Void now.

He's a pedo.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 20, 2010)

Kaidanightsong said:


> For me it's more based on intelligence I really despise stupid people.


 This.

Also, every bit of lingerie. Probably because it reminds me a bit of my grandmothers table-cloth or something.
And piercings. Especialy nose/lip/tongue/belly button/genitals


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2010)

Really long hair.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

oh and people who seriously cannot draw even with the simplest of objects. I don't mean stick figures. i mean people who are taught how to draw a simple 3-D square by overlapping two squares yet somehow mess it up so badly it makes me eyes bleed....

i find that silly thing that most people wouldn't care about


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Painted toenails.

I don't know why.
But they're icky.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh also guys with really long hair.


----------



## Mark (Sep 20, 2010)

Bob cut hairstyles or ponytails on either girl or a man. I do not know if I like it or is repulsed, but it gets on my nerve.
It makes me feel so silly, I never told anyone.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

Pizza faces, body, pasty skin, rolls o fat, and cellulite = EW EW EW EW EW.

But I hate twiggy girls.  :/
Short hair is gorgeous if done right.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE blue eyes, and freckles can be adorable on the right faces.  And am I ever a sucker for a beautiful face.

I don't like black hair or overloads of makeup.  
Blonde is amazing.
If I ever date a redhead (teeheeheehee~), I'll most certainly have to say I'm going down the red carpet (even though I hate pubes/body hair)

I seem to have a thing for girls that are shorter and/or older than me.
As well as band kids or artistic girls.

Uhm..
Can't think of much else; it really does vary with who I fall for.


----------



## tsubasa-sama (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Oh also guys with really long hair.



Yeah same here. I have no idea why though. I grow out my hair (but I NEVER let it pass my shoulders) because I hate it short but I don't like guys with long hair. Walking contradiction?


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 21, 2010)

tsubasa-sama said:


> Yeah same here. I have no idea why though. I grow out my hair (but I NEVER let it pass my shoulders) because I hate it short but I don't like guys with long hair. Walking contradiction?


 
Nah, not really. Unless you walked around with a pony tail i wouldn't mind.
It only irks me if a guy has past shoulder length hair or a pony tail.
A combination of those is just...blah.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

tsubasa-sama said:


> Yeah same here. I have no idea why though. I grow out my hair (but I NEVER let it pass my shoulders) because I hate it short but I don't like guys with long hair. Walking contradiction?


 
I find it nasty when guys have long hair.  Just sayin'.  :/


----------



## Eske (Sep 21, 2010)

Odd that so many people seem to detest long-haired guys.  I LOVE men with long hair, as long as they take care of it.  Nasty grungy biker ponytails?  Hell no.  But actually nice-looking long hair is a major turn on for me.  Then again, I have a major preference for women when it comes to physical attraction, so that's probably why I like fairly effeminate men with long hair.  :F

As for my silly turn offs: moustaches.  Need I say more?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Feet. I hate feet for some reason. I'd have to make my gf/bf wear socks in bed.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

Round meaty heads (face-heads).

Grossssssssss.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

Eske said:


> Odd that so many people seem to detest long-haired guys.  I LOVE men with long hair, as long as they take care of it.  Nasty grungy biker ponytails?  Hell no.  But actually nice-looking long hair is a major turn on for me.  Then again, I have a major preference for women when it comes to physical attraction, so that's probably why I like fairly effeminate men with long hair.  :F
> As for my silly turn offs: moustaches.  Need I say more?


 
damn, i have both lol

*turn offs*: Egotism, flashy attention getting colors and tans 
...and chicks who flaunt the air-headedness


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 21, 2010)

Gnome said:


> ...and chicks who flaunt the air-headedness


 
THIS.

"Oh, I don't know anything, but as long as I can be cute and have a guy to be with, I'll be fine!" (cringe)

No tattoos, no or very little makeup. It makes you look sick. Every. Damn. Time. I don't understand it.


----------



## Isen (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Oh also guys with really long hair.





Asswings said:


> Painted toenails.
> 
> I don't know why.
> But they're icky.





Jashwa said:


> Chest/back hair is a major turn off for me. It's silly because there's no real reason for that. It's not like that hair is majorly different than any other hair on the body. It just doesn't look nice to me.


Seconding these, with the addition of curly hair on guys.



greg-the-fox said:


> Somebody's butthurt because they don't have a soul


Not sure why, but I find ginger jokes to be one of the most grating, mind-crushingly unfunny things in the world.


----------



## DoeADeer (Sep 26, 2010)

Men who can't define the word "tactfulness" and have no idea who Siddhartha Gautama or Hatshepsut were.

Basically, uneducated men who don't care about school and think that their rapping skills are going to make them rich and famous. Gag. gagg. Retch.
They don't have to know those specific things though, I was just giving examples.
So, uneducated men. Yeah. Blegh.


----------



## Gillie (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys with long fingernails and mustaches without beards, mustaches with other facial hair are fine. I hate long toes too.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey silly turnoffs! Sex is for...... 

Oh, wait.....

NVM.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 26, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> THIS.
> 
> "Oh, I don't know anything, but as long as I can be cute and have a guy to be with, I'll be fine!" (cringe)


 
It takes every fiber of my being not uppercut these types chicks, although they'd probly go rather high into the air considering most of them weigh less that 110 lbs.


----------



## Malheus (Sep 26, 2010)

Birds.


----------



## HillyRoars (Sep 26, 2010)

Cocky Morons and guys that are part grizzly I'm sorry but  just No :c 
Other than that nothing really.

Edit: LONG/UNCARED FOR NAILS I just cant stand dirty nails D:>


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 26, 2010)

Cats, gum, having a boyfriend introduce me to a girlfriend that looks like she has herpes and that our relationship was apparently open and he just did not tell me about that part because he was a mythomaniac and was really underage but lied (Lucky I found out before going to far).


----------



## Afro Bear (Sep 26, 2010)

mapdark said:


> Everyone has this one little thing that turns them off but seems ridiculously unimportant to most people.


 
Mine would be sluts and whores. Such a big turn off.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 26, 2010)

Dirty nails is a big no-no, on guys or girls.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 26, 2010)

Afro Bear said:


> Mine would be sluts and whores. Such a big turn off.


 
Notice that the thread says _silly_ turnoffs.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 26, 2010)

I would have to say materialistic women who believe that happiness can be found in objects. That and I really hate women who try to change their mates; as in changing their overall opinion on how they view life.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

Bald/really short hair


----------



## moon-drummer (Sep 26, 2010)

Facial hair, indecision, demanding guys who claim to be bottoms/subs but keep subtly trying to force you to do EXACTLY what they want, and Asian facial features. I swear to God I'm not racist, but I don't find anyone who looks physically Asian to me hot.


----------



## yoshkun (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate blonde hair!... and fingernails.. 


nah just kidding..   If i get hungry.. that turns me off


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't really have many turn off's, I'v reached the point where I'm just so desperate, as long as the person is kind to me, then to hell with thier appearance...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 28, 2010)

Hairy backs... Eeeewwwwwww


----------



## tsubasa-sama (Sep 29, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> Asian facial features. I swear to God I'm not racist, but I don't find anyone who looks physically Asian to me hot.


 I feel the same way and (to be politcally correct) any one that is obviously of african decent. Not racist though, just don't find it attractive. Although i find it kinda odd that some of my closest friends are black and asian 

EDIT 1: but i do find facial hair freakin' sexy :3


----------



## Marietta (Sep 29, 2010)

Normality. If you're like all the people I see on a daily basis in terms of personality, interests, and how you dress i won't be able to stand your presence.

I like abnormality.

Also sagging, manwhores, blonde hair, scrawny and or girlie looking, weakling guys.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 29, 2010)

Posh English accents.


----------



## Ames (Sep 29, 2010)

Makeup in general.

Ewwww


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 29, 2010)

"Like" this and "like" that... if every other word out of your mouth is "like", then I got, like, something like more useful you can do with your mouth than to, like, keep on, like, talking...


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 8, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Hairy backs... Eeeewwwwwww



Totally... Gross... 

Dirt under the nails... Another turn off.


----------



## Crumpetty (Oct 8, 2010)

Wide noses...
They just bother me, Male or female. 
if your nose is too big I will look the other way.


----------



## medjai (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll call this odd because it seems to be contradictory. I love kink. Like, a lot. However, I hate the 'disrespected slut' attitude most tops seem to treat bottoms with. I mean, I love a guy that is into kink, and goo at it, but I hate when they talk down to me. I'm not a little whore, it's not called a boy cunt, and you don't get to mistreat me just because I'm a bottom. Seriously, have a little respect for your partner.

I dunno. When things are vanilla, it all goes well. Introduce even a blindfold, and respect seems to disappear. It pisses me off.


----------



## sunandshadow (Oct 8, 2010)

Eske said:


> Odd that so many people seem to detest long-haired guys.  I LOVE men with long hair, as long as they take care of it.  Nasty grungy biker ponytails?  Hell no.  But actually nice-looking long hair is a major turn on for me.  Then again, I have a major preference for women when it comes to physical attraction, so that's probably why I like fairly effeminate men with long hair.  :F
> 
> As for my silly turn offs: moustaches.  Need I say more?


 I don't think it necessarily has to do with you preferring women because I only like men, but I strongly prefer them with long hair (and also hate mustaches).  I don't have any interest in women but I like my men prrrrretty.


----------



## Silia (Oct 20, 2010)

excessive body hair, people who act all big and tough when really they aren't...

tiny guys. I mean guys who are so tiny and petite that they are smaller than a female model. And yes, I use myself as an example...>_<


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 20, 2010)

Silia said:


> excessive body hair, people who act all big and tough when really they aren't...
> 
> tiny guys. I mean guys who are so tiny and petite that they are smaller than a female model. And yes, I use myself as an example...>_<


 
lol..define "petite" like 5'9 and 100 pounds or 5'9 and like 135/140 pounds.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 20, 2010)

Really short hair, hairy back/chest, short guys, most facial hair, and people who chew loudly or with their mouth open.


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't like chicks with curly hair, or with too much makeout. And I don't dislike blondes per se, but I do prefer all other hair colors.



AleutheWolf said:


> guys with short hair and smokers



Hah good thing I'm not gay or interested in you. Add "glasses" and "being terrible" and you got me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> or with too much makeout.


Really? I dig guys with tons of makeout. Mmm...


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2010)

Now that's... not quite ironic, but I'm sure there's a word to describe it.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh and when guys wear jeans that are too short and their socks show.
>.> I just realised the guy sitting next to me is wearing pants like that. Ew.


----------



## Atona (Oct 20, 2010)

Muscles. Muscles are disgusting. I had a nightmare once that this ripped dude was chasing me and his pecs exploded, revealing tiny flesh-eating aliens that jumped from his body onto my arms, flailing wildly. As I was trying to knock them off of me, I turned around to see him ragdolling about, veins and large defined muscles popping like bubbles, unleashing more of those horrible little creatures.

Also, guys that manscape. I don't make fun of them or accuse them of being feminine/gay, I just don't like it. Shaving and trimming body hair? If I wanted completely smooth skin all around, I'd just be a pedophile. Also, I like to keep up with their toenails/feet/hands/fingernails. I don't like it when the guy insists to do that for himself.

Those are probably my silliest.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 20, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## Atona (Oct 20, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> -*way to hairy*... i cant stand super hairy guys


 
No such thing.


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2010)

Man being hairy is part of being male. I've never shaved or cut any hair besides the one in my head.

On the other hand, hairy ladies are a turnoff.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 20, 2010)

Atona said:


> No such thing.


 
i like skin on skin not skin on hair thank you -__-
and i dont mind some hair.. its just i dont want a rug man


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> And I don't dislike blondes per se, but I do prefer all other hair colors.


 
I don't mind blonds, but man, some (actually, most) of those fake dyed blond hair things are just horrible.


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 20, 2010)

yuck nasaly voices are a mjour turn off


----------



## Enwon (Oct 20, 2010)

Vaginas are a turnoff.  ITS.  JUST.  A.  HOLE.


----------



## sootthewolf (Oct 20, 2010)

xD also to much makeup is a trunoff i means seriously are u trying to look like a racoon D:<


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 20, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Vaginas are a turnoff.  ITS.  JUST.  A.  HOLE.


 
Yeah. Though I do like women, that's just the only part of the body (other than that other hole) that's just not aesthetically appealing. Anything else is hot, though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 20, 2010)

Skinny Jeans on men.

Cholas.

Upbeat, and giggly. 

No thank you.


----------



## Droseattack (Oct 20, 2010)

Hairy guys

Thats so disgusting to me..


----------



## Furtune (Oct 20, 2010)

People with long hair, lads mostly though.

Guys like him really annoy me :v


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Vaginas are a turnoff.  ITS.  JUST.  A.  HOLE.


 
they feel pretty nice though

also successful necro is successful


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Oct 20, 2010)

girls who you look at and say "how did SHE get in this class?!?" 
guys who take off their shirt before they get in the lockers. i mean, NOBODY'S LOOKING AT YOU!!! and he's usually not hot. i don't mind if he is hot and lifts his shirt a bit above his stomach so his boxers in front are showing


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL Yeah, sometimes, it looks synthetic and fake.  =w=';;;

My turn-off...  Maybe urophilia.  ==';;;;


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 21, 2010)

Atona said:


> Muscles. Muscles are disgusting.





Atona said:


> Shaving and trimming body hair? If I wanted completely smooth skin all around, I'd just be a pedophile.



So your ideal man is some sort of gangly ape man, or like, a shaggy hambeast? Either one of these sounds shockingly unappealing.

In keeping with the topic, it's a huge turnoff when someone's tastes in music aren't the same or at least very similar to mine.

Also I'm going to say tans again because I really hate them :[ .


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 21, 2010)

Silly ones eh?

Seeing your mom in a Playboy Magazine. (No personal experience)
Unless she's hot.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

girls who plaster thier face with makeup. there are some girls im my school who i swear put foundation on with a spade


----------



## Atona (Oct 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So your ideal man is some sort of gangly ape man, or like, a shaggy hambeast? Either one of these sounds shockingly unappealing.


 
lmao, "ape man" is close enough. I describe them as "Bear-like guys," men that aren't fat, per se... But are tall and have a belly that can contain whatever I put in front of them. It nets in with one of the biggest turn-offs that I don't find silly, men who eat daintily and very little. It goes with being from the south, where food is a common way to court a man. And if you reject or only eat a little off your first plate, it's pretty upsetting. 

I don't mind muscles gained from work or keeping themselves in shape, but definition really creeps me out now, especially in the pecs. "Glamor muscles," as Dennis from Always Sunny calls them.

BODY HAIR IS JUST MANLY AS FUCK 
Who wouldn't want to stick their face into a belly full of soft manfuzz? Bushy beards and hairy arms and legs! Deliciously wonderful!


----------



## Corto (Oct 21, 2010)

Why haven't I met a woman like you


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 21, 2010)

Atona said:


> lmao, "ape man" is close enough. I describe them as "Bear-like guys," men that aren't fat, per se... But are tall and have a belly that can contain whatever I put in front of them. It nets in with one of the biggest turn-offs that I don't find silly, men who eat daintily and very little. It goes with being from the south, where food is a common way to court a man. And if you reject or only eat a little off your first plate, it's pretty upsetting.
> 
> I don't mind muscles gained from work or keeping themselves in shape, but definition really creeps me out now, especially in the pecs. "Glamor muscles," as Dennis from Always Sunny calls them.
> 
> ...



Dainty eaters are annoying, and I get the appeal of work muscle over freakish body builder muscle. Body hair is still vile though, and uncomfortable as fuck :[ .


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 21, 2010)

The dude listens to Rap, Hip Hop, or R&B. Strange but it's a turn off to me. >.<


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 21, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The dude listens to Rap, Hip Hop, or R&B. Strange but it's a turn off to me. >.<


 thinking about it yeah... people who have bad music taste i just cant like... idk... i cant stand bad musical taste...oh and stupidity


----------



## Citrakayah (Oct 21, 2010)

Turns me off if they like Nikon. Go Canon.


----------



## Jude (Oct 21, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> thinking about it yeah... people who have bad music taste i just cant like... idk... i cant stand bad musical taste...oh and stupidity


 
Well, I don't like your Chiodos post-hardcore music ass myself then :V

lol


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 21, 2010)

girls with:
braces, huge foreheads, and sideburns


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> girls with:
> braces, huge foreheads, and *sideburns*


 
What. The. Fuck.


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 22, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> girls with:
> braces, huge foreheads, and *sideburns*


 Have to admit, that is definately a hell of a turn-off.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 22, 2010)

dont you mean penis?


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Oct 22, 2010)

Furrrrr-IMEANBIGNOSES... yeah... big noses is what I was totally going to say.
(Girlfriend is into it... can't say bad stuff about it now... DAMMIT...)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't like being donkey-punched. :V


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 22, 2010)

people that use excessive profanity


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 22, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> people that use excessive profanity


 
Fuck. :V


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 22, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> girls who plaster thier face with makeup. there are some girls im my school who i swear put foundation on with a spade


 
at the college I went to I worked at the bookstore.  I could always tell the first year make-up students, because they always practiced on each other and themselves.

It was like they shot themselves with Homer's Make-Up gun and it was set on whore.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR3ajfkc5TI


----------



## Ratte (Oct 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> It was like they shot themselves with Homer's Make-Up gun and it was set on whore.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR3ajfkc5TI


 
OH GOD IT'S MIDDLE SCHOOL ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Channi (Oct 22, 2010)

People who blink abnormally. Like *blinkblinkblinkblink* . . . . *blinkblinkblinkblink* . . . .

Creeps me out.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

Silly Turn-Offs:

1. Weird feet.
2. Deviants.
3. People who have to eat before sex.
4. People who eat like the coldest fucking winter before spring is here. (i.e, they go through a bag of cheese without having a second thought; like about breathing.)





Atona said:


> BODY HAIR IS JUST MANLY AS FUCK
> Who  wouldn't want to stick their face into a belly full of soft manfuzz?  Bushy beards and hairy arms and legs! Deliciously wonderful!


Awesome.

Someone who likes men to be men.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 22, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Turns me off if they like Nikon. Go Canon.


 
"GODDAMNED LENSES FUCKING SUCK! GET OUT OF MY HOUSE."


----------



## STK (Oct 23, 2010)

There is no specific thing that turns me off. It really depends on the guy.
For example: some guys look really hot with long hair, while others will look like shit. Or some guys will look good with facial hair, and others will not. Or some guys will act in a way that is perfectly suitable for them, but it would make other guys look like a total douche.


@ anyone who says "acne": That's incredibly vain. Not everyone has a skin type that reacts well with regular acne creams, and the "sensitive" products are, for the most part, so weak that they have little to no effect.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2010)

STK said:


> @ anyone who says "acne": That's incredibly vain. Not everyone has a skin type that reacts well with regular acne creams, and the "sensitive" products are, for the most part, so weak that they have little to no effect.


 this
because i have no this button


----------



## Browder (Oct 23, 2010)

When men call me 'baby'. Don't mind it with women, though. Internalized homophobia FTW. :V


----------



## STK (Oct 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this
> because i have no this button


 That's what you get for raping it. YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN I WOULD RUN AWAY!



Damn, at least lock it in a room next time...


Browder said:


> When men call me 'baby'.


 Really? 

edit// Kinda NSFW


----------



## Silia (Oct 28, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> lol..define "petite" like 5'9 and 100 pounds or 5'9 and like 135/140 pounds.


 well, for me, I am petite. I am the shortest in my family. I guess if a guy weighs less and is shorter than I am it's a slight turn off for me. I would prefer to stand on my toes to kiss a guy rather than a guy do the same for me... XD


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 28, 2010)

People who overuse of the word "epic."


----------

